# alternative minis



## chillitownairman (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been thinking of starting up a fantasy army. I really do not want to pay GW prices if I do not have to. I was wondering if anyone knows any other company that makes models that I could use instead of GWs. Mantic undead looks good but other than that I am not sure if I really like the others too well- though I think they have a lot of potential. Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Are you wanting Undead models in particular? Or any race?

Mantic are probably your best bet for Undead.

I have seen other companies models that look stunning, but there are only a couple of variants and they cost an arm and a leg.
Better suited for visually appealing battlescene or something, rather than a whole army.


----------



## chillitownairman (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking for anything in gerneral. I am very open to almost any army. I have not yet decided which army to use yet, which is one of the reasons for this post- finanially cheaper armies will have a slight advantage to which one I choose.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

You could try Black Tree Design, some of the stuff is probably a bit dated now but still some nice models to be found, Was originally Harlequin Miniatures set up by some ex GW staff years ago.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Mortigar said:


> You could try Black Tree Design


NOOOOOOOOOO
just avoid black tree, 2-3 month postage times and piss poor customer service are NOT fun
*remembers how pissed off I got waiting 3 months fo a bloody Flak 88 and never getting any response as to where the FUCK it was*

Mantic look alright
someone here is using Warlord games english civil war as empire (brilliant models too, and £60 for almost 120 models is good)
there was another company that made models VERY much like GW models, but I can't remember who, but they are all metal unfortunatly


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Last time i got stuff from Black Tree was when they were based around Newark area, got some Dr Who minis, didn't realise they had gone downhill since they moved, shame really, used to do some good deals


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well if you want cheap....em4minitures are cheap. They don't look particularly nice and there is only one pose per weapon type but at 7.70 pounds for 50 orcs or dwarves the price can't be beat.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

if you want cheap, thats fine, I just want you to know you cant legally feild these in tornuments.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

If you want an Empire or Bretonnian army, then try googling for historical minis. For Empire look for Renessance era minis and for Bretonnia look for Crusade era minis.


----------

